# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  دیتا بیس انواع دیکشنری ها به فارسی

## reza1615

به نام خدا
*ویرایش 1 !! تعدادی گلاسری اضافه شد*
در زير تعدادي ديكشنري كه به استارديكت تبديل كردم را به اشتراك ميگذارم
اون دوستاني كه از روش كار با استارديكت در ويندوز و مك اطلاع ندارند
اول از اينجا دانلود كنيد StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows

يا (واسه ويندوز)
stardict-3.0.2-RC2.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

بعد در فولدر محل نصب برنامه در فولدر  dic فايل هاي گلاسري ها را بريزيد بعد از بستن و باز كردن ميتوانيد استفاده كنيد
مزاياي استارديكت
1- متن باز هست
2- مجاني هست
3- روي همه سيستم عامل ها نصب ميشود مانند مك ويندوز و لينوكس و آيفن و اندرويد و ويندوز موبايل 
4- مانند بابيلون قابليت نشان دادن چندين ديكشنري را به صورت همزمان دارد
در زير ميتوني فايل هاي گلاسري هاشو دانلود كنيد

برای تلفظ انسانی هم از این فایل ها میتوانید استفاده کنید فقط در کامپیوتر نه آیفون !!
http://sourceforge.net/projects/star...r.bz2/download
برای اطلاع بیشتر از نحوه نصب به این لینک بروید پست 41
http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,10012.30.html

*براي آيفن از نرم افزارهاي wedict  ميشود استفاده كرد  *  
برای اطلاع بیشتر برای نصب روی آیفون به پست 88 http://www.i-phone.ir/forums/thread12823-9.html بروید

فايل براي استاردیکت 
انگلیسی به فارسی و برعكس بيش از 300000 كلمه
Stardict English to Farsi to english .tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
*Iphone Version (WeDict)*
Aryanpur English To Farsi For Iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

انگلیسی به فارسی Hfarsi با 140000 کلمه
English to farsi (Hfarsi).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

*فارسي به انگليسي* (بر اساس چند تا ديكشنري ساخته شده ) كاملترين هست با 200 هزار كلمه و ترجمه لغات انگليسي همزمان استاردیکت
Farsi to English Advanced.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

*فارسي به انگليسي* (بر اساس چند تا ديكشنري ساخته شده ) كاملترين هست با 200 هزار كلمه و ترجمه لغات انگليسي همزمان بابیلون

http://www.4shared.com/file/CXKxCsVG...Advanced.html?

*Iphone Version (WeDict)*
Farsi to english advanced for iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

فارسی به انگلیسی  با 113000 کلمه
Stardict MHM Persian - english.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

برای انگلیسی به انگلیسی بهترین سورس که پیدا کردم ( استاردیکت )
Babylon: English dictionaries
برای انگلیسی به زبانهای دیگر و برعکس
Babylon: Free comprehensive English bidirectional dictionaries
اصظلاحات آمريكايي (اصلاح شده براي آيفن)
AmericanIdioms for iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ايتاليايي به فارسي پيشرفته ( بر اساس چند ديتا بيس ساخته شده ) با 80000 كلمه همراه با ترجمه انگليسي
Italian to Persian advanced v3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ایتالیایی به فارسی
stardict Italian_Persian linux.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

فارسی به ایتالیایی
stardict persian_italian linux.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ایتالیایی به فارسی 2
Stardict Italian to Persian.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

فرانسه به فارسی
Stardict French To farsi (Persian).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

آلمانی به فارسی
Stardict Germany To farsi (Persian).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

آلمانی به فارسی برای آیفن 2
Stardict German to farsi for iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

فنلاندی به فارسی
Stardict Finnish To farsi.tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

اسپانیایی به فارسی
Stardict Spanish To Farsi.tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

عربی به فارسی
Stardict Arabic to Farsi.tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

فارسی به عربی
Stardict Farsi to arabic.tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

سوئدی به فارسی
stardict Sweden to farsi.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

ایتالیایی به انگلیسی برای آیفن
Stardict English to Italian for iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

روسی به فارسی برای آیفن
Stardict Rusian to farsi for iphone.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

* در نهایت اگر دیکشنری ای خواستید که در لیست و لینک های بالا نبود به این فروم سر بزنید حتما هست ( فروم رسمی استاردیکت )*
StarDict Forum &bull; View forum - Language dictionaries

ورژن باببلون Babylon Glossary

Arabic to Farsi (Persian).bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Farsi (Persian) To Arabic.bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
babylon Finnish To farsi .rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Babylon French To farsi (Persian).bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
babylon Germany To farsi (Persian).bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
babylon Italian to farsi (Persian).rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Babylon spanish to farsi.bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Babylon Italian to farsi (Persian).bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Babylon_persian_italian.bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
MHM_Per_Eng.BGL - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
Babylon Swedish to Persian.bgl - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
مجموعهاي از ديكشنري هاي تخصصي به فارسي براي بابيلون
Persian

----------


## reza1615

140000 کلمه انگلیسی به فارسی
دیتا بیس hfarsi  در  access
http://www.4shared.com/file/uC7mci36/h8__3_1.html

----------


## PublicDomain

سلام اگر ممکنه لینک پروژه ما رو هم اضافه کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209163

----------


## nefrat

> 140000 کلمه انگلیسی به فارسی
> دیتا بیس hfarsi  در  access
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uC7mci36/h8__3_1.html


access  بازش نکرد چرا؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## microprolog-p96s

سلام
این فایلها با چه نرم افزاری باز میشه .

لطفا کمک کنید .

----------


## koorosh-soft

استارديكت چیه دوستان من تازه کارم نفهمیدم چه جور فایلیه

----------


## reza1615

سلام
برای دانلود دیتابیس های کامل تر به این آدرس بروید در پست 1 برنامه مبدل استاردیکت یا بابیلون  به متن ساده txt  را دانلود کنید و فابل ها را به txt  تبدیل کنید و در پست 24 دیکشنری آریانپور 6 جلدی را به صورت فایل متنی txt  دریافت کنید این فایل ها قابل وارد کردن به محیط اکسل یا اکسس هستند 
http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,10012.0.html
در مورد اون دیتا بیس من اون را با آفیس 2010 ساختم شما از لینک بالا (پست 24 )دیتا بیس گامل تری میتوانید دانلود کنید

----------


## reza1615

> استارديكت چیه دوستان من تازه کارم نفهمیدم چه جور فایلیه


استاردیکت برنامه ای شبیه بابیلون هست ولی اپن سورس و مانند بابیلون خودش هیچ دیتا بیسی ندارد باید به اون اضافه کرد و روی مک ویندوز و لینوکس و آیفون و اندروید و .... کار میکند و جدیدا به کمک دوست خوبمون سعید رسولی فایل های بابیلون را به txt  یا استاردیکت میتوان تبدیل کرد و در نتیجه با برنامه ایشان که در پست قبل معرفی کردم شما هر دیتابیس بابیلون و استاردیکت را میتوانید txt  کنید و در اکسل و اکسس از اونها استفاده کنید
استاردیکت قابلیت تلفظ هم دارد ( انسانی ) که در پست41 همان لینک میتوانید فایلش رادانلود کنید ! 81 مگ

----------


## PublicDomain

دوست عزیز بهتر بود بر اساس کامل بودن دیتابیس شون مرتب می کردید

----------


## pedramsanati

آقا جون انشاءالله بري مكه به همين زوديا

----------


## lizadel_lucaus

سلام
ممنون از پست خوبتون   :چشمک: 
راستش منم تازه کارم    :خجالت: 
میشه بگید این فایل ها رو چطوری میشه به sql server management  برد و تبدیل به فایل با پسوند .mdf  کرد.

----------


## aryasoft2872

سلام خیلی فایلا خوبن فقط من دنبال فایل با پسوند sdf مال SQL Compact میگردم ممنون میشم اگر یکی از دوستان قرار بده (چند تا نرم افزار از قبیل primaworks،.Net Database،و... رو امتحان کردم ولی هر کدوم به دلیلی نتونستن دیتابیس رو تبدیل کنن.)

----------


## ghiravani

این دیتابیس های بابیلون قبل از نصب ، فرمتشون bgl هست اما بعد از نصب bdc میشه!(مسیر دیتابیس ها C:\ProgramData\Babylon\Gloss هست که البته در my computer مخفیه)
اما چجوری میشه این دیتابیس ها رو به فرمت های دیگه تبدیل کرد؟؟؟؟
خیلی فوری هست.ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## AlgorithmX

> این دیتابیس های بابیلون قبل از نصب ، فرمتشون bgl هست اما بعد از نصب bdc میشه!(مسیر دیتابیس ها C:\ProgramData\Babylon\Gloss هست که البته در my computer مخفیه)
> اما چجوری میشه این دیتابیس ها رو به فرمت های دیگه تبدیل کرد؟؟؟؟
> خیلی فوری هست.ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


من فک میکنم که همون بانک اول باشه فقط پسوندش تغییر پیدا کرده!!
دلیل : چون اگه پسوند رو به  bgl مجدااً تبدیل کنید دوباره قابله نصب میشه!!! البته من یه glossaries رو از تو خوده بابیلون دانلود کردم، بعد دنبال اون Glossی گشتم که دانلود شده تا بتونم بعداً هم ازش استفاده کنم، ولی پیداش نکردم از همین آدرس اونو رو با پسونده bdc پیدا کرم و بعد به پسوند bgl تقییر دادم(قابل نصب شد!!!!)؛ و حالا برای بابیلون های دیگه هم از اون استفاده می کنم و به راحتی قابل نصبه!!

----------


## hamednazarzadeh

> 140000 کلمه انگلیسی به فارسی
> دیتا بیس hfarsi  در  access
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uC7mci36/h8__3_1.html


توی اکسس دیکشنری رو بازش نکرد . اگه سالمش هست اون رو بگذارین

----------


## Hossenbor

Bcd با bgl فرق میکنه ‏bgl فشرده است ولی bcd حجمش زیاده ‏

----------


## kamiar3712

سلام
دوستان عزیز بنده نیاز به یک دیتابیس یا مجموعه ای از لغات فارسی با معنی آن لغات دارم که فرمت آن متنی (Text یا Doc یا فرمتی قابل تبدیل و استفاده به متن) باشد.
البته در این سایت چند روزی جستجو کردم اما چیزی نیافتم.
ضمنا گلوساری های Babylon نیز تنها برای حرف الف یک مجموعه دارد و چیزی دیگر در وب نیست.

ممنون می شوم دوستانی که مطلع هستند راهنمایی داشته باشند.

----------


## kamiar3712

دوستان اگر کسی این دیتابیس را برای فروش نیز دارد لطفا پیغام دهد.

----------


## white tower

آقایون کسی دیتا بیس لغتنامه فارسی به فارسی نداره؟پولی هم باشه مشکل نداره.

----------


## sadeqzadeh

سلام
من می‌خوام Glassry های bcd رو به فرمت StarDict یا BGL یا Tabed Text تبدیل کنم (برای GoldenDict می‌خوام). 
unpackBGL رو با کلی مکافات پیدا و دانلود کردم و با wine نصب کردم، اما خطای read point not found یا چیزی شبیه به این میده.

با pyGlossary هم امتحان کردم، این Error رو می‌ده:

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/home/sadeqzad/Desktop/Stardic Glossaries/pyglossary (convert glossaries)/pyglossary-2010.10.03/src/ui_gtk.py", line 257, in apply_clicked
    if self.load():
  File "/home/sadeqzad/Desktop/Stardic Glossaries/pyglossary (convert glossaries)/pyglossary-2010.10.03/src/ui_gtk.py", line 323, in load
    ex = self.glos.read(iPath, format=format)
  File "/home/sadeqzad/Desktop/Stardic Glossaries/pyglossary (convert glossaries)/pyglossary-2010.10.03/src/glossary.py", line 374, in read
    getattr(self, 'read%s'%format).__call__(filename)
AttributeError: Glossary instance has no attribute 'readBdc'

این هم فایل Glossary :
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...xford_USTH.bdc

البته من ویندوز هم دارم، اگه لازم باشه کاری اونجا انجام بدم، بفرمائید.

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام 
میخوام یه دیکشنری بسازم 
اولین کاری که باید بکنم چیه؟
در ضمن اطلاعاتی هم درباره ی برنامه نویسی ندارم

----------


## kazem forghani

سلام .
من وقتی به سایت دانلود هدایت می شم دانلود نمی شه .
در ضمن فایلی با پسوند db نداره ؟
این لینک رو توی پیکو فایل آپلود کنید بی زحمت : Stardict English to Farsi to english .tar.gz - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## kazem forghani

سلام مجدد خدمت کاربران
کسی نتونست آپلود کنه؟؟ از دیروز کارم گیره!
ممنون

----------


## hesam_valadkhani

سلام به همگی
دوستان فرمت اکسس هم در اختیار دارین؟ 
اگر بزارین ممنون میشم

----------


## hameo981

سلام. ببخشید اگه جای مناسبی نیست سوالم. هر چی فکر کردم نفهمیدم کجا باید اینو بپرسم.
یک نرم افزار دیکشنری ای هست با نام Merriam Webster 2014 که آخرین نسخه ی وبستره.
من الان میخوام دیتابیس صوتی این دیکشنری رو استخراج کنم، میشه راهنمایی کنید با چه نرم افزاری باید این کار رو بکنم ؟
چند سال پیش از ورژن قدیمی دیکشنری Webster یک شخصی در اینترنت فایلای صوتی رو استخراج کرده بود (فایل صوتی یعنی تلفظ لغات مثلا تلفظ کلمه ی apple که با فایل صوتی apple.mp3 هست) اما اون پکیج صوتی، به مراتب از این Webster جدید ضعیف تر و بی کیفیت تر هست.

من در دیتابیس این نرم افزار نگاه میکنم، فایل هایی که احتمال میدم توشون دیتای صوتی باشه با پسوند ".t" و یا ".i" هست. 
هر کاری کردم نفهمیدم چه جوری باید این ها رو اکسترکت کرد.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنن دوستان.

----------


## zoho1381

> به نام خدا
> *ویرایش 1 !! تعدادی گلاسری اضافه شد*
> در زير تعدادي ديكشنري كه به استارديكت تبديل كردم را به اشتراك ميگذارم
> اون دوستاني كه از روش كار با استارديكت در ويندوز و مك اطلاع ندارند
> اول از اينجا دانلود كنيد StarDict - The best dictionary program in linux and windows
> 
> يا (واسه ويندوز)
> stardict-3.0.2-RC2.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...



سلام من دنبال دیتابیس دیکشنری ترکی به فارسی و برعکس هستم. میشه در این مورد کمک کنید. یا هر کسی که میتونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه. من دیتابیس همراه با صدا میخوام. ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایین

----------


## hesamniki

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان و مدیر محترم سایت . من نیاز شدید به فایل فرانسه به فارسی و بر عکس رو دارم . لطفا اگر کسی لینک دانلودش رو داره تو سایت بزاره تمام سایتها رو گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم . باز هم سپاسگذارم

----------


## avesta1

سلام من به فرانسه فارسی و برعکسش احتیاج دارم ولی اصلا فایلی برای دانلود نیستش میشه لطفا لینک رو اصطلاح کنین ممنون

----------


## avesta1

هیچکی نیس کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

